# 2007 Pnw Outbackers Rolling Rally



## PDX_Doug

OK...

This will be the official thread for information regarding the PNW Outbackers Rolling Rally to and from the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally this July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah.

As more detailed information becomes available, I will update this first post, so you will always know where to find the most current information.

*2007 PNW ROLLING RALLY ITINERARY *
_"Zion or Bust!"_

*THURSDAY - JUNE 28TH*
Overnight - Staging site #1:
Maryhill State Park, WA.
Hwy 97 - North shore of Columbia River

This will be the initial gathering point for participants coming from points West of the park. Arrival time is open to allow for members individual schedules. Sites are full hookup.
Reservation info available at: www.parks.wa.gov/parkpage.asp?selectedpark=Maryhill&pageno=1
Current reservations: #4-Thunder, #6-Crismon4, #8-BlueWedge, #10-jnk36jnk, #12-PDX_Doug, #14-WAcamper
_Departure time: Friday morning (6/29), no later than 8:15AM_

*FRIDAY - JUNE 29TH*
Staging site #2
Stanfield Rest Area
I-84 E.B., Milepost 186.5

_10:00AM - Meet up with members traveling from Eastern Washington. Form caravan._

Overnight:
Mountain Home RV Park
2295 American Legion Blvd.
Mountain Home, ID. 83647
208-580-1211

Full service sites, Propane, WiFi
(Be sure to mention the 'Outbackers Rally' when making reservations)
More info at: www.mtnhomervpark.com
Current reservations: Crismon4, jnk36jnk, PDX_Doug, Thunder, WAcamper, Y-Guy
(Sites assigned on arrival)
_Departure time: Saturday morning (6/30), time TBD_

*SATURDAY - JUNE 30TH*
Overnight:
Lakeside RV Park
4000 West Center St.
Provo, UT 84601
801-373-5267

Full service sites, Propane, WiFi, Pool, Game room, Laundry
(Be sure to mention the 'Outbackers Rally' when making reservations)
More info at: www.lakesidervcampground.com
Current reservations: Crismon4, PDX_Doug, Thunder, WAcamper, Y-Guy
(Sites assigned on arrival)
_Departure time: Sunday morning (7/1), time TBD_

*SUNDAY - JULY 1ST THROUGH WEDNESDAY - JULY 4TH*
*2007 WESTERN REGION OUTBACKERS.COM RALLY*
Zion River Resort
730 E Hwy 9
Virgin, UT 84779
888-822-8594

Full service sites, Pool, Game room, Laundry
_Departure time: Thursday morning (7/5), time TBD_

*THURSDAY - JULY 5TH*
Overnight:
Bear Lake State Park
Hwy 89 - Bear Lake
St. Charles, ID

Primitive and partial service sites.
Reservation info: www.parksandrecreation.idaho.gov/parks/reserve.aspx
Current reservations: #7 - BlueWedge, #41 - WAcamper, # 43 - PDX_Doug
Departure time: Friday morning (7/6), time TBD

*FRIDAY - JULY 6TH THROUGH ...*
*GRAND TETONS AND YELLOWSTONE NAT'L PARKS*
Colter Bay Campground - Grand Tetons Nat'l Park
25 miles north of Moose, WY
800-628-9988

Full service sites. This is the final official stop on the PNW Rolling Rally. 
(Be sure to mention the 'Outbackers Rally' when making reservations)
Reservation info: www.nps.gov/archive/grte/pphtml/camping.html
Current reservations: BlueWedge, PDX_Doug, WAcamper
(Sites assigned on arrival)
_Departure time: Travel plans and schedules from this point are on an individual basis._

*MISSING INFORMATION:*
Please PM PDX_Doug with any additional information that needs to be included in this listing.
Thank you!

Happy Trails,
PDX_Doug

(Edited 1/31/07 @ 10:35AM PST)
(Edited 4/30/07 @ 10:37AM PST)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for organizing this Doug...was a GREAT way to plan our rolling rally.


----------



## skippershe

I feel like such an outsider







Whad I miss??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I feel like such an outsider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whad I miss??


That is why is is called the "2007 PNW Outbackers Rolling Rally"....


----------



## BlueWedge

Just thought I would add a post so this becomes un-read so people can read the details that have been posted at the beginning of the thread. Join us on the rolling rally either coming or going.

Thanks to everyone who set this up ( jnk36jnk Dean). Thank you all for the chat the other night.

It was great fun making online reservations on the Idaho state park site. We must have beat it into submission because it eventually let us reserve sites.


----------



## Y-Guy

We're booked at Mountain Home RV Park, Lakeside RV Park and of course Zion. After the rally we're probably going to stay in the general area and hit the Coral Pink Dunes, Kodachrom Basin and maybe parts of the Paiute Trail.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This rolling rally falls under the phrase...."Getting there is half the fun"


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> This rolling rally falls under the phrase...."Getting there is half the fun"


Couldn't agree more Jim









Hey, wouldn't it be GREAT if some of the Montana folks could join us at Colter?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Seeing if we can hook a few more people to join the Rolling Rally.


----------



## Y-Guy

Not sure if there is interest or not, but if you've never been to a Cabela's retail store they are a blast! I went to one in Nashville last year, couldn't shop since I was limited on luggage but I spent easily and hour in the store. Their dispalys are like being in a museum/aquarium/etc. So I looked up and found there are two on our way

Boise: 8109 West Franklin Road, Boise, ID 83709 opened Aug 2006 - 132,000 sq. ft. showroom
SLC: 2502 W Grand Terrace Pky, Lehi, Utah 84043 opened Aug 2005 - 150,000 sq. ft. showroom

You can see more on their website: Cabelas.com then click on Retail Stores.

Any thoughts? The Lehi store is about 20 miles north of our campground destination.


----------



## ARzark

Y-Guy said:


> Not sure if there is interest or not, but if you've never been to a Cabela's retail store they are a blast! I went to one in Nashville last year, couldn't shop since I was limited on luggage but I spent easily and hour in the store. Their dispalys are like being in a museum/aquarium/etc. So I looked up and found there are two on our way
> 
> Boise: 8109 West Franklin Road, Boise, ID 83709 opened Aug 2006 - 132,000 sq. ft. showroom
> SLC: 2502 W Grand Terrace Pky, Lehi, Utah 84043 opened Aug 2005 - 150,000 sq. ft. showroom
> 
> You can see more on their website: Cabelas.com then click on Retail Stores.
> 
> Any thoughts? The Lehi store is about 20 miles north of our campground destination.


Cabela's is worth the stop! Huge place. I have to remember to leave my wallet in the truck though


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Cabela's is worth the stop! Huge place. I have to remember to leave my wallet in the truck though


...now I know where to find it...WHahahahahahaha


----------



## ARzark

Hey hey PNW Outbackers!
I know there are more of us out there.... Who else is interested in doing the rolling party rally with us?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

bump....


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, what has happened to FoxFam and DoxieDoglover? Aren't they both going to the big rally. Where is everyone? j


----------



## Y-Guy

I've been setting up my route planner, began to import all the Costco gas stations and Flying J's along the way. I find Costco gas to be about a nickel or more off the regular rates around town. There are Costco in Boise/Twin Falls and from North of SLC to near where we are camping in Provo, then again in St. George.

I'm curious how many of those going on the Rolling Rally are Costco members?


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> I've been setting up my route planner, began to import all the Costco gas stations and Flying J's along the way. I find Costco gas to be about a nickel or more off the regular rates around town. There are Costco in Boise/Twin Falls and from North of SLC to near where we are camping in Provo, then again in St. George.
> 
> I'm curious how many of those going on the Rolling Rally are Costco members?


They don't do diesel do they ?


----------



## Y-Guy

Costco... I wish. I had a dialog with the woman that oversees the gas stations about it. Said they had tested it but didn't work do enough business. When I asked how long ago their test was I didn't get a reply. Lots more diesel rigs on the market now then just 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I've been setting up my route planner, began to import all the Costco gas stations and Flying J's along the way. I find Costco gas to be about a nickel or more off the regular rates around town. There are Costco in Boise/Twin Falls and from North of SLC to near where we are camping in Provo, then again in St. George.
> 
> I'm curious how many of those going on the Rolling Rally are Costco members?


We are Costco members.


----------



## skippershe

We're Costco memb....









ok, so even if we're not along for the rolling rally, I have a question about filling up at Costco since I never have. Is there a daily limit as to how many gallons you can purchase per day? Say on your rolling rally, there is an Outbacker without a Costco membership. As long as they're with a Costco member, can that member swipe their card and let someone else use it to fill up? Just curious...


----------



## Y-Guy

skippershe - I am not aware of any daily limit, my tank is 75 gallons, there is a $100 max per fill, but you can reswipe and keep filling. As for filing others, I'm not 100% sure. Costco takes their charge card, their cash cards and any Amex cards. I don't know if they take Debit cards at the gas stations or not. I know they don't take Visa/MC/Dis however.

BlueWedge - Do you have any use for a 5 gallon yellow diesel jug? Now that the F350 is gone, I don't. If you can use it I'll bring it and pass it over to you. I liked to carry it on longer trips as a safety assurance.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy's going to buy our gas for us?
COOL!!!









Thanks Steve! That is very generous of you.
I take back most of what I've said about you in the past!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Y-Guy's going to buy our gas for us?
> COOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve! That is very generous of you.
> I take back most of what I've said about you in the past!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


That really is nice of him. This is really going to be fun now...75MH...80MPG...I no longer care about gas mileage thanks to Steve.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Y-Guy's going to buy our gas for us?
> COOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve! That is very generous of you.
> I take back most of what I've said about you in the past!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


That really is nice of him. This is really going to be fun now...75MH...80MPG...I no longer care about gas mileage thanks to Steve.








[/quote]

Umm, the answer to your question is - NO, he's not!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y Guy said:


> Y-Guy's going to buy our gas for us?
> COOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve! That is very generous of you.
> I take back most of what I've said about you in the past!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


That really is nice of him. This is really going to be fun now...75MH...80MPG...I no longer care about gas mileage thanks to Steve.








[/quote]

Umm, the answer to your question is - NO, he's not!!!!















[/quote]
I understand, Sandi. Steve's modest and doesn't want us gushing all over his generosity. We will not make a big deal out of it, instead just offering a quiet - and heartfelt - 'Thank you' when the time comes.

You married quite a guy there... You are a very lucky woman indeed!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> BlueWedge - Do you have any use for a 5 gallon yellow diesel jug? Now that the F350 is gone, I don't. If you can use it I'll bring it and pass it over to you. I liked to carry it on longer trips as a safety assurance.


I don't think so but thank you for the offer. Of course it would be good for starting fires in the fall in Washington.


----------



## snsgraham

skippershe said:


> We're Costco memb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so even if we're not along for the rolling rally, I have a question about filling up at Costco since I never have. Is there a daily limit as to how many gallons you can purchase per day? Say on your rolling rally, there is an Outbacker without a Costco membership. As long as they're with a Costco member, can that member swipe their card and let someone else use it to fill up? Just curious...


You can swipe your Costco card for someone else to fill. They just pay for it with their Costco cash card, American Express or debit card. I do it all the time for my mom. And yes you can use your debit card at the gas pumps!

Sherry


----------



## Y-Guy

BlueWedge - No worries, Dean said he could use it.

Sherry - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> We're Costco memb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so even if we're not along for the rolling rally, I have a question about filling up at Costco since I never have. Is there a daily limit as to how many gallons you can purchase per day? Say on your rolling rally, there is an Outbacker without a Costco membership. As long as they're with a Costco member, can that member swipe their card and let someone else use it to fill up? Just curious...


You can swipe your Costco card for someone else to fill. They just pay for it with their Costco cash card, American Express or debit card. I do it all the time for my mom. And yes you can use your debit card at the gas pumps!

Sherry
[/quote]

Glad to hear they take debit cards!


----------



## Y-Guy

I did some checking. Right now in Ogen gas at Costco is running $1.97/gallon and $1.99 at Flying J, Diesel is 2.55 at Flying J. The major gas companies; Shell, Chevron & Texaco are running about $2.14 
www.utahgasprices.com

Flying J Gas in Idaho was 2.07 and Diesel 2.59
www.idahogasprices.com

Flying J in La Grand had gas 2.43
oregongasprices.com

Those Utah prices sound mighty good to me!


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> I did some checking. Right now in Ogen gas at Costco is running $1.97/gallon and $1.99 at Flying J, Diesel is 2.55 at Flying J. The major gas companies; Shell, Chevron & Texaco are running about $2.14
> www.utahgasprices.com
> 
> Flying J Gas in Idaho was 2.07 and Diesel 2.59
> www.idahogasprices.com
> 
> Flying J in La Grand had gas 2.43
> oregongasprices.com
> 
> Those Utah prices sound mighty good to me!


Got to like those diesel prices. Think it was 2.85 down the street today.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Bump...


----------



## Sexy Momma

Looks like a GREAT TIME everyone! Wish we could go.

And what the heck.........Y-GUY has a WINNIE??!!









WOW, I've missed A LOT!


----------



## ED_RN

skippershe said:


> We're Costco memb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so even if we're not along for the rolling rally, I have a question about filling up at Costco since I never have. Is there a daily limit as to how many gallons you can purchase per day? Say on your rolling rally, there is an Outbacker without a Costco membership. As long as they're with a Costco member, can that member swipe their card and let someone else use it to fill up? Just curious...


As long as someone has a card you just chosse other debit card, they can swipe their card and they get the bill.

The rolling rally sounds like good fun. Unfortunately we aren't going to make the rally. We are going to the Jersey shore to celebrate my mom"s 80th B-day. Anyway we would be drive north instaed of south if we could make it.

Have fun!!

Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sexy Momma said:


> Looks like a GREAT TIME everyone! Wish we could go.
> 
> And what the heck.........Y-GUY has a WINNIE??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, I've missed A LOT!


Where the heck have you been hiding SM? We've missed ya!


----------



## BlueWedge

We are ready... Just installed a 46 gallon fuel tank to reduce stops.

Does anyone know if Oregon, Idaho and Utah have wifi hotspots in their rest areas ?


----------



## Sexy Momma

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like a GREAT TIME everyone! Wish we could go.
> 
> And what the heck.........Y-GUY has a WINNIE??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, I've missed A LOT!


Where the heck have you been hiding SM? We've missed ya!
[/quote]

Well, tdvffjohn dug me up from under a rock, brushed me off, and told me to check out the big Zion rally he's going to with all the other 'cool' Outbackers.









I've missed all of you too!


----------



## Y-Guy

Sexy Momma said:


> We are ready... Just installed a 46 gallon fuel tank to reduce stops.
> 
> Does anyone know if Oregon, Idaho and Utah have wifi hotspots in their rest areas ?


46... wow that's some serious fuel (diesel right?)

I checked all three States, didn't see any mention of WiFi on any of their rest stop pages.


----------



## Sexy Momma

Y-Guy said:


> So what's stopping you from going?


I'm a nerd.....a.k.a. an 'un-cool' Outbacker.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sexy Momma said:


> I'm a nerd.....a.k.a. an 'un-cool' Outbacker.


We all know that is not true. How about you start small and join us for the PNW Rally?


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> We are ready... Just installed a 46 gallon fuel tank to reduce stops.
> 
> Does anyone know if Oregon, Idaho and Utah have wifi hotspots in their rest areas ?


46... wow that's some serious fuel (diesel right?)

I checked all three States, didn't see any mention of WiFi on any of their rest stop pages.








[/quote]

Yes, diesel. Short beds have pretty small fuel tanks. I have been wanting to do this for almost seven years. Like anything it would be much easier installing the second time.


----------



## Sexy Momma

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm a nerd.....a.k.a. an 'un-cool' Outbacker.


We all know that is not true. How about you start small and join us for the PNW Rally?
[/quote]
I'm not making any promises, but we'll see. I'm giving you a solid MAYBE.







(There's no power there right? That could be a problem.







)


----------



## tdvffjohn

Maybe.....to my kids it means no later









We will accept maybe, its better than no







Hope you can make it.

John


----------



## jnk36jnk

Sexy Momma said:


> I'm a nerd.....a.k.a. an 'un-cool' Outbacker.


We all know that is not true. How about you start small and join us for the PNW Rally?

[/quote]
I'm not making any promises, but we'll see. I'm giving you a solid MAYBE.







(There's no power there right? That could be a problem.







)
[/quote]

If lack of power is what's keeping you from attending, you could stay over in A-loop, which has power and water hookups. You would be about 100 yrds away from the G- loop, where the rest of us will be. You might spend most of your time walking back and forth to take part in the activities though. As another alternate there will be plenty of generators on hand if you just absolutley have to have power, and that way you would be part of the group and not off by yourself with a bunch of strangers.
Dean

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> If lack of power is what's keeping you from attending, you could stay over in A-loop, which has power and water hookups. You would be about 100 yrds away from the G- loop, where the rest of us will be. You might spend most of your time walking back and forth to take part in the activities though. As another alternate there will be plenty of generators on hand if you just absolutley have to have power, and that way you would be part of the group and not off by yourself with a bunch of strangers.
> Dean
> 
> Dean


Couldn't have said it better....


----------



## Sexy Momma

Thanks Dean and Oregon!









We'll see. I don't want to impose on someone's generator, but A loop sounds promising.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sexy Momma said:


> Thanks Dean and Oregon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. I don't want to impose on someone's generator, but A loop sounds promising.


I'm willing to bet you wouldn't impose on ANY one of us. I might charge you a hefty sum to borrow mine for a few hours....say 1 cold beer?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sexy Momma said:


> Thanks Dean and Oregon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. I don't want to impose on someone's generator, but A loop sounds promising.


Capri,

I think you would have a real tough time getting into 'A' loop. They are not the longest sites around!
But don't worry about the electricity thing. If you are careful, you can make the entire weekend on your batteries. And if you don't, there will be plenty of generators around. And we are Outbackers (read: We take care of each other)!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Is this the PNW Rolling Rally to the PNW Spring Rally thread








Doug, somebody appears to have hijacked your thread. Where's a moderator when you need one?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Is this the PNW Rolling Rally to the PNW Spring Rally thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug, somebody appears to have hijacked your thread. Where's a moderator when you need one?


LOL....

Ya get a bit off track and WHAM!! Down comes the hammer.


----------



## Y-Guy




----------



## jnk36jnk

A quick look at Flying J's web site gave me the following current fuel prices.

Location ---------------------- Unleaded -------------------- Diesel

Troutdale, Or ------------------ 2.659 gal -------------------- 2.589 gal
La Grande, Or ----------------- 2.579 gal -------------------- 2.699 gal

Boise Idaho ------------------ 2.399 gal -------------------- 2.739 gal
Jerome Idaho ---------------- 2.289 gal -------------------- 2.729 gal

Ogden Ut --------------------- 2.259 gal ------------------- 2.739 gal
Salt Lake City --------------- 2.259 gal -------------------- 2.739 gal 
St George Ut ---------------- 2.319 gal -------------------- 2.679 gal

And the oil companies still have 4 months to raise the prices even higher before the summer travel season gets here.

What with side trips and a very round about way coming home I fiqure I'll use somewhere around 
250 gallons of diesel. My quess is I'll have a $750.00 minimum fuel bill by the time I get back home.

That's gonna hurt the old bank account abit, but I'm still looking forward to the trip and I'm sure it will be well worth the $$.

Dean


----------



## skippershe

Those prices sound like a bargain...we just hit 3.05 for regular here


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Man...that does seem like cheap gas compared to what we have here...


----------



## STBNCBN

skippershe said:


> Those prices sound like a bargain...we just hit 3.05 for regular here


$3.15 for us... and that's at 7-11


----------



## PDX_Doug

The highest I have seen around here lately is $2.999/gal for regular.
Of course, that was on the way to work this morning, so it may be higher now.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

I guess I should be happy that we're running about $2.50+ / gallon now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I guess I should be happy that we're running about $2.50+ / gallon now.


They are giving it away in Tri Cities at that price...


----------



## PDX_Doug

It's been awhile since I updated the list for the Rolling Rally (se first post).
Do we have anymore participants to add?
If you have not made your reservations yet for the stops along the way, I wouldn't wait much longer!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Just a note the travel channel is going to have "Inside Grand Teton National Park" on 4/16


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Just a note the travel channel is going to have "Inside Grand Teton National Park" on 4/16


Cool...I just added it to the PVR.


----------



## jewel

We wont be joining the rolling rally. We (if we are still going) wont be leaving until Satruday the 30th.(i think?) Wonder if we'll get lost going solo??? (havent traveled farther than Linden(think thats how it's spelt) with a Travel Trailer. which is a total different direction! ha ha so it wouldnt help us anyways!)

Al and I have a lot of talking to do. If we are still going, we kinda have to figure out our trip eh? :s

okay, talk to you laters!!


----------



## Y-Guy

BlueWedge said:


> Al and I have a lot of talking to do. If we are still going, we kinda have to figure out our trip eh? :s
> 
> okay, talk to you laters!!


Bummer hate to lose one from the rolling Rally. The route we planned for the rolling was pretty easy, coming from Vancouver (eh?) are you planning of coming through Yakima/Tri-Cities or down to Vancouver, WA and up the Gorge?


----------



## jewel

Y-Guy said:


> Al and I have a lot of talking to do. If we are still going, we kinda have to figure out our trip eh? :s
> 
> okay, talk to you laters!!


Bummer hate to lose one from the rolling Rally. The route we planned for the rolling was pretty easy, coming from Vancouver (eh?) are you planning of coming through Yakima/Tri-Cities or down to Vancouver, WA and up the Gorge?
[/quote]

okay..ha ha..my first thought to that question.. Huh?







LOL but then..we mapquest'ed it







and Yakima it is. (is that the right answer??)








LOL - YES! I'm coming from Vancover, but we arent leaving until Saturday morning.







so we will miss the "roll out" 
but with these gas prices, I dont know how we're going to wing it.


----------



## skippershe

jewel said:


> Al and I have a lot of talking to do. If we are still going, we kinda have to figure out our trip eh? :s
> 
> okay, talk to you laters!!


Bummer hate to lose one from the rolling Rally. The route we planned for the rolling was pretty easy, coming from Vancouver (eh?) are you planning of coming through Yakima/Tri-Cities or down to Vancouver, WA and up the Gorge?
[/quote]

okay..ha ha..my first thought to that question.. Huh?







LOL but then..we mapquest'ed it







and Yakima it is. (is that the right answer??)








LOL - YES! I'm coming from Vancover, but we arent leaving until Saturday morning.







so we will miss the "roll out" 
but with these gas prices, I dont know how we're going to wing it.








[/quote]
So jewel, does this mean??????


----------



## jnk36jnk

The latest fuel prices from Flying J, along the route of the rolling rally are:

Location ---------------------- Unleaded -------------------- Diesel

La Grande, Or ----------------- 3.079 gal -------------------- 2.999 gal

Boise Idaho ------------------ 2.779 gal -------------------- 2.919 gal

Salt Lake City --------------- 2.759 gal -------------------- 2.899 gal 
St George Ut ---------------- 2.959 gal -------------------- 2.859 gal

Dean


----------



## jewel

skippershe said:


> Al and I have a lot of talking to do. If we are still going, we kinda have to figure out our trip eh? :s
> 
> okay, talk to you laters!!


Bummer hate to lose one from the rolling Rally. The route we planned for the rolling was pretty easy, coming from Vancouver (eh?) are you planning of coming through Yakima/Tri-Cities or down to Vancouver, WA and up the Gorge?
[/quote]

okay..ha ha..my first thought to that question.. Huh?







LOL but then..we mapquest'ed it







and Yakima it is. (is that the right answer??)








LOL - YES! I'm coming from Vancover, but we arent leaving until Saturday morning.







so we will miss the "roll out" 
but with these gas prices, I dont know how we're going to wing it.








[/quote]
So jewel, does this mean??????









[/quote]

Not 100% just yet. we are really working hard on it. Al's going to see if he can get the time from work for that week. We'll go from there. If he can get the time off of work. We WILL be coming. So -- we'll find out today!!! I sent him a reminder email, now I just have to hope he's on the computer today @ work! LOL

Dean, thats great you have all the gas prices !! We were wondering about that lastnight, what they were in the States. thank you!!


----------



## BlueWedge

I thought I would mention we are going to join you guys at Maryhill the first night. I somehow forgot we took that day off.


----------



## jnk36jnk

David,

Great, will we see Blue Wedge II?

Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

Man if it wasn't a 2 hour drive the other way I'd think about joining you all. We drove through Maryhill on the way home - nice campground! I saw they had a group site but don't know what it looks like.


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> David,
> 
> Great, will we see Blue Wedge II?
> 
> Dean


Yes.


----------



## Crismon4

....ah the mystery continues.......









? any more info on BWII ?


----------



## BlueWedge

Crismon4 said:


> ....ah the mystery continues.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? any more info on BWII ?


It is in the Tow vehicle sub-forum here Bluewedge


----------



## jnk36jnk

With only 45 days until the rolling rally begins, random fuel prices from Flying J, along the route of the rolling rally are:

Location ---------------------- Unleaded -------------------- Diesel

Troutdale, Or ----------------- 3.299 gal -------------------- 2.719 gal

La Grande, Or ----------------- 3.259 gal -------------------- 2.999 gal

Boise Idaho ------------------ 3.019 gal -------------------- 2.999 gal

Salt Lake City --------------- 2.999 gal -------------------- 2.869 gal

St George Ut ---------------- 3.099 gal -------------------- 2.869 gal

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, that's better prices than I am seeing here at home right now.
Looks like we can now pitch the rally as a way to SAVE money!









When do we leave?!?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks Dean that makes me feel better. Need to get out of Oregon and we'll be fine... well at least as looks right now.


----------



## ARzark

ROAD REPORT

Oregon roads from Maryhill SP heading East: Smooth sailing over the Blue Mtns. No problems and roads are in very good shape.

Idaho to Mountain Home:







Idaho roads, well... some good spots but expect a bumpy ride. West of Boise and Mountain Home it's pretty rough but tolerable. Just slow down. East of Mountain Home the roads are quite nice and smooth sailing. Very minor areas of rough roads. Some construction down to one lane in spots but not a big deal. Gas stops are plentiful.

Utah North to SLC:





















If I ever go through SLC again just shoot me. I 84 is pretty good in ID and UT until Tremonton. After that once on I 15 not so good roads and major construction. Go slow, grip the wheel tight and you'll get through . Here's a tip... Fuel up if needed in Tremonton, or for sure before Brigham City. Beyond that the construction hits and you don't want to exit the hwy.

Our travels don't take us past Ogden and the 84 split this time but over the Christmas holiday the roads were pretty darn good from Provo down. The folks at Mt. Home are great and excited to have everyone for the night. Great place to stay for the night!

Gas and rest stops are frequent along the way so no worries. As far as SLC, the rolling rally will be passing thru on Saturday so traffic should be at a minimum.

Signing off from Rawlings WY, on the way to Bella Vista, AR. Weather is nice and warm and the mileage has been a consistent 12+ so can't complain too much


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks for the road report!

Reminds me of our trip when we moved from Everett, WA to Marshall, MO - but we ended up staying the night in Rock Springs, WY - oh that lovely town. My first experience with that fine dining establishment known as Golden Corral









Drive safe!


----------



## ARzark

Ah yes, Golden Corral... A families best friend on the road


----------



## jnk36jnk

And today's (May 17th) random fuel prices from Flying J, along the route of the rolling rally are:

Location ---------------------- Unleaded -------------------- Diesel

Troutdale, Or ----------------- 3.279 gal -------------------- 2.719 gal

La Grande, Or ----------------- 3.359 gal -------------------- 2.979 gal

Boise Idaho ------------------ 3.139 gal -------------------- 2.879 gal

Salt Lake City --------------- 3.129 gal -------------------- 2.939 gal

St George Ut ---------------- 3.199 gal -------------------- 2.869 gal

and Y-Guy says the rumors about not be able to use VISA cards at Flying J stations is not true for RV's, so 
fuel up and get ready for the Rolling Rally which starts in only 42 days

Dean


----------



## Crismon4

......yup! Gordon rolled through Idaho today and paid $2.86/diesel......of course he didn't have his "Flying J" card so missed out on the $.01 savings.....like Y-Guy said, those pennies add up


----------



## PDX_Doug

Question...

Has anybody given any thought yet as to how we want to plan intermediate stops while in route? Lunch breaks for example... Do people want to stop and make lunches (picnic)? Find a convenient fast food joint? Or maybe, just plan on eating on the run?

I know with the kids, we are going to want to make a stop or two each day, so they can stretch their legs, but beyond that have not really figured it out yet.

Any thoughts?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug I think it would be a great idea. I think the idea of stopping at a Rest Stop for lunch would be my preference. Trying to get our rigs around or into any fast foot place is going to be tough I fear. Heck gassing up at anything smaller then a Costco will overwhelm the pumps for that matter. I could probably whip out the grill quickly enough if we wanted to Q up some dogs at some point too.


----------



## BlueWedge

I think rest areas would be the easiest.


----------



## jnk36jnk

BlueWedge said:


> I think rest areas would be the easiest.


I agee with Blue Wedge, If my count is correct there will be 7 of us taking part in the rolling rally, so finding parking, for that many of us at one time anywhere other than a rest area is proplematic.

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

I agree. Just did not know what others were thinking.
I do have this vision though, of all of us rolling through the drive-thru at a McDonalds!








That would be a sight!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

PDX_Doug said:


> I agree. Just did not know what others were thinking.
> I do have this vision though, of all of us rolling through the drive-thru at a McDonalds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


With the trailers...









Used to be a running joke when hauling the trailer and stopping. I dare you to go through the drive thru.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just remember the Outbackers rule of taking pics









No officer, I m not stuck under this sign, I m delivering it









John


----------



## Y-Guy

Friends of ours got their dually stuck in the McDonald's drive through. I rolled my eyes when my wife told me that one.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Lakeside RV Campground in Provo has asked that everyone planning on staying there Saturday night, the 30th of June, to reconfirm their reservation. They can be reached by phone at (801) 373-5267. Be sure to tell them that you are part of the Outbackers group, in that way you will get assigned a site with the rest of us.

You should do the same with Mountain Home RV Park, In Mountain Home Idaho, where we will be spending Friday night, the 29th of June. They can be reached at (208) 580-1211. Again make sure you tell them you are with the Outbackers.

It would help if you could let either pdxdoug or myself know when you have your reservations confirmed.

Only 36 days  until the Rolling Rally begins. See you all then.

Dean


----------



## ARzark

If anyone else is considering joining the PNW Rolling Rally, you can use my reservation at Maryhill SP for the first evening. It's paid in full and I would be happy to donate it to another happy Outbacker. PM me for details.
I'll be coming to the Zion rally from the other side of the country








Jeff


----------



## Y-Guy

So when is Doug going to change you to ARCamper?


----------



## ARzark

Y-Guy said:


> So when is Doug going to change you to ARCamper?


Good question, the official residence change happens 6/20. Although, the Outback and the Dodge are already nestled away out there... Hmmm, perhaps a name change is due soon


----------



## BlueWedge

WAcamper said:


> So when is Doug going to change you to ARCamper?


Good question, the official residence change happens 6/20. Although, the Outback and the Dodge are already nestled away out there... Hmmm, perhaps a name change is due soon








[/quote]

ARC-amper sounds like a sparky. Congrats on the move.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Man, I'm really envious of you guys! (guys in the generic sense of course







)

While you are rolling across the west I'll be in meetings arguing about inconsequential minutia with a bunch of engineers who feel they have something to prove (wow - that really DOES sound bad doesn't it?). And you'll be cruising along enjoying the scenery, sharing good company at the stops, making memories with the kids and friends...

MAN, I'm really envious of you guys!

I'd really be miffed if I didn't have business/pleasure travel to HI next week and a week-long camping excursion coming up!









I haven't read the entire thread but have you made a list of attractions you'll be stopping to see along the way? I'm always worried whether I'll be able to park the rig at some of those places, parking a whole flock of OBs is something I never even considered!

BBB

[[What IS the group label for multiple OBs in a group? Gaggle, herd, pod? I can imagine a fast-food place telling you to 'get the flock outta here' so maybe it's flock, eh?]]


----------



## PDX_Doug

BigBadBrain said:


> What IS the group label for multiple OBs in a group? Gaggle, herd, pod? I can imagine a fast-food place telling you to 'get the flock outta here' so maybe it's flock, eh?


I'm thinking a group of Outbacks travelling together would have to be called "A Pride"!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

what about Swarm? Siege? Drove? (Seems fitting)


----------



## Crismon4

Done....reconfirmed at Mountain Home and Lakeside.......can't wait....


----------



## jnk36jnk

27 days


----------



## Crismon4

....whoa! We have way too many mods to complete before the Rolling rally







! Poor DH has a list a mile long....I have visions of him hanging off the back of the Dodge, trying to finish them up!

Yeah! Can't wait!

Tricia


----------



## BlueWedge

I thought our list was long. I can't imagine getting a new fifth wheel ready.

Hard to believe it is just a few weeks away. I think my DW has starting packing already.


----------



## jnk36jnk

26 days


----------



## jnk36jnk

24 days


----------



## Y-Guy

I just picked this comment up on RV.net - thought I'd share it.



> Some things to think about through the Utah section. This year there is major construction on I15 through the Ogden area in Utah 24x7. They are doing a good job of keeping traffic flowing in two lanes both ways MOST of the time. Just be prepared for some delays there and NARROW construction lanes.


So I went out and searched and found this site. I-15 Now


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for the heads up, Steve.
Doesn't look like it will be too bad.

We're getting closer!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

Yeah, Gordon said that SLC was awful







when he took his trip last month, but MOST of that was rush hour traffic on top of the construction. The saving grace is that we'll be "rollin" through Saturday!








.......countin' the days!


----------



## jnk36jnk

And the Sunday Oregonian had an article about summer construction projects here in Oregon, with a map showing 15 projects on 1-84 between Portland and Ontario. A visit to ODOT's web site confirms those construction projects. So it looks like we will have lots of practice towing through construction zones before we get to Salt Lake City.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> And the Sunday Oregonian had an article about summer construction projects here in Oregon, with a map showing 15 projects on 1-84 between Portland and Ontario. A visit to ODOT's web site confirms those construction projects. So it looks like we will have lots of practice towing through construction zones before we get to Salt Lake City.


Lovely! At least we paced ourselves and aren't trying to do it all in two days!


----------



## jnk36jnk

With only *8 days *  to go before the Rolling rally starts at Maryhill State Park, random fuel prices from Flying J, along the route are:

Location ---------------------- Unleaded -------------------- Diesel

Troutdale, Or ----------------- 2.91 gal -------------------- 2.71 gal

La Grande, Or ----------------- 3.25 gal -------------------- 2.93 gal

Boise Idaho ------------------ 3.15 gal -------------------- 2.39 gal

Salt Lake City --------------- 3.21 gal -------------------- 2.87 gal

St George Ut ---------------- 3.17 gal -------------------- 2.87 gal

And the local Astro station had diesel this morning for 2.59 gal

Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks for the gas update. Price at Costco here is down to 3.09 about ready to tank up the big rolling turd LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Filled up today in Beaverton for $2.93....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Eight days from right now, we will be _On The Road To Zion!_ WHOO HOO!!!

Hopefully!

Last night I headed out to run some errands, and the truck just didn't sound or feel right. Very subtle... but there was something. Mind you I did the $1,000 tune up last week! About another five minutes down the road, the "Service Engine Soon" idiot light came on. <Heavy sigh>... This is not good right now.









To make a long story, well, not quite so long... I got the truck into the dealer this afternoon and had them run the codes. Diagnosis: The catalytic converter has failed.









The good news is, it's covered by warranty (including the rental car for the day they need the truck). The bad news, it will take 2-4 working days to get the parts. Let's see... This is Wednesday... We leave next Thursday afternoon... Hmm... This is going to be close!









We are keeping all our fingers and toes crossed!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> Eight days from right now, we will be _On The Road To Zion!_ WHOO HOO!!!
> 
> Hopefully!
> 
> Last night I headed out to run some errands, and the truck just didn't sound or feel right. Very subtle... but there was something. Mind you I did the $1,000 tune up last week! About another five minutes down the road, the "Service Engine Soon" idiot light came on. <Heavy sigh>... This is not good right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make a long story, well, not quite so long... I got the truck into the dealer this afternoon and had them run the codes. Diagnosis: The catalytic converter has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is, it's covered by warranty (including the rental car for the day they need the truck). The bad news, it will take 2-4 working days to get the parts. Let's see... This is Wednesday... We leave next Thursday afternoon... Hmm... This is going to be close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are keeping all our fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug,
That's a bummer! I'm sure your truck will be all fixed and ready to go, probably just in time








All fingers and toes are crossed here as well!

Thank goodness it didn't happen while you were ON the road to Zion...that would have been very bad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Eight days from right now, we will be _On The Road To Zion!_ WHOO HOO!!!
> 
> Hopefully!
> 
> Last night I headed out to run some errands, and the truck just didn't sound or feel right. Very subtle... but there was something. Mind you I did the $1,000 tune up last week! About another five minutes down the road, the "Service Engine Soon" idiot light came on. <Heavy sigh>... This is not good right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make a long story, well, not quite so long... I got the truck into the dealer this afternoon and had them run the codes. Diagnosis: The catalytic converter has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is, it's covered by warranty (including the rental car for the day they need the truck). The bad news, it will take 2-4 working days to get the parts. Let's see... This is Wednesday... We leave next Thursday afternoon... Hmm... This is going to be close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are keeping all our fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I happen to know where a brand spankin new Dodge Diesel is at that isn't towing anything these days


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug that bites!!! I hope they get the problem resolved quickly. One of my staff have a Titan, they are on their second one after they bought the first one back. Its a pretty sore spot with her any time somebody says Nissan or the dealers name around the office. Hopefully your dealer treats you better.


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I happen to know where a brand spankin new Dodge Diesel is at that isn't towing anything these days


Oh good...When can Doug come and pick it up?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> ..snip...
> 
> This is Wednesday... We leave next Thursday afternoon... Hmm... This is going to be close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are keeping all our fingers and toes crossed!


Would this be a good time to start the Nissan/Dodge/Chevy/Ford debate?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..snip...
> 
> This is Wednesday... We leave next Thursday afternoon... Hmm... This is going to be close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are keeping all our fingers and toes crossed!


Would this be a good time to start the Nissan/Dodge/Chevy/Ford debate?








[/quote]
only if everyone plays nice


----------



## BlueWedge

Doug, I would just leave a bit early swing up to tri-cities. Swap trucks ..

Good to hear it was just a cat. 2-4 seems about right for central warehouse parts.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..snip...
> 
> This is Wednesday... We leave next Thursday afternoon... Hmm... This is going to be close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are keeping all our fingers and toes crossed!


Would this be a good time to start the Nissan/Dodge/Chevy/Ford debate?








[/quote]

Jim, Just what is you have against GMC?








Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> Jim, Just what is you have against GMC?


Dean actually I think by leaving GMC out he was admitting that there was no debate about the GMC that the debate was for second place by the others


----------



## tdvffjohn

Y-Guy said:


> Jim, Just what is you have against GMC?


Dean actually I think by leaving GMC out he was admitting that there was no debate about the GMC that the debate was for second place by the others








[/quote]

Exactly


----------



## PDX_Doug




----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


>


After all you (admittedly - AND others) have done to put this Rally together....this is just a cruel twist !!!!

Remember -

What doesn't kill us, makes us stronger!!!!

Hang in there.....


----------



## Y-Guy

Anyone else going to be running DeLorme Street Atlas or MS Streets & Trips as they drive?


----------



## Crismon4

....no, but I did plug the POI's for Flying J into the Garmin last weekend









For those of us who are just learning the GPS ropes, that's a feat


----------



## Y-Guy

That's cool. I just imported all the Flying Js, Costcos, Wal-Marts, Cabelas, Cracker Barrels and the list goes on. Pretty sweet!


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> That's cool. I just imported all the Flying Js, Costcos, Wal-Marts, Cabelas, Cracker Barrels and the list goes on. Pretty sweet!


You forgot In-N-Out!









What's Cracker Barrel??
All I know is that they have good summer sausage and cheese, but I don't see them anywhere in California...I did just find one in St. George, Utah though


----------



## Crismon4

Y-Guy said:


> That's cool. I just imported all the Flying Js, Costcos, Wal-Marts, Cabelas, Cracker Barrels and the list goes on. Pretty sweet!


....O.K., now I feel better! I left out that I also imported Costco, Cabela, Zion NP, Bryce NP, local speed traps







, Oregon SP, Walmarts, and Camping Worlds.....Kinda went nuts


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> That's cool. I just imported all the Flying Js, Costcos, Wal-Marts, Cabelas, Cracker Barrels and the list goes on. Pretty sweet!


....O.K., now I feel better! I left out that I also imported Costco, Cabela, Zion NP, Bryce NP, local speed traps







, Oregon SP, Walmarts, and Camping Worlds.....Kinda went nuts








[/quote]
I have called ahead to all those places police dpts. and told to watch for ya!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Y-Guy said:


> Anyone else going to be running DeLorme Street Atlas or MS Streets & Trips as they drive?


We have MS Streets on the lap top, and until I read the last few posts, I was patting myself on the back for getting the route, with over nite stops, into it. I guess I'll just have to follow Crismon4 or Y-Guy from place to place.








Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

LOL Dean! Do you know about the map overlays? The fine folks with the Discovery Owners Association have a sweet page with all the files. The intro to how to download and install is located right here. I didn't import them into MS Streets & Trips but its pretty sweet how it works in DeLorme Street Atlas.


----------



## Crismon4

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> That's cool. I just imported all the Flying Js, Costcos, Wal-Marts, Cabelas, Cracker Barrels and the list goes on. Pretty sweet!


....O.K., now I feel better! I left out that I also imported Costco, Cabela, Zion NP, Bryce NP, local speed traps







, Oregon SP, Walmarts, and Camping Worlds.....Kinda went nuts








[/quote]
I have called ahead to all those places police dpts. and told to watch for ya!















[/quote]








Yeah, we'll be screamin' through at 60mph, towin' all 12,000 pounds of the LROW (Living Room on Wheels)









.....and hey, that speed trap alert is only for the entertainment factor of watching everyone else on the road hit their brakes


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crismon4 said:


> That's cool. I just imported all the Flying Js, Costcos, Wal-Marts, Cabelas, Cracker Barrels and the list goes on. Pretty sweet!


....O.K., now I feel better! I left out that I also imported Costco, Cabela, Zion NP, Bryce NP, local speed traps







, Oregon SP, Walmarts, and Camping Worlds.....Kinda went nuts








[/quote]

Anybody think to program the campgrounds we are going to be staying at?








I will be adding those to our nav system.

I now have cell numbers for all the Rolling Rallyers. Anybody mind if I distribute the list to each of the Rolling Rallyers? I don't want to assume! Also have them all programmed into my new cell phone. Push one button on the phone on my hip, say "Call Y-Guy" and in mere moments I hear Steve through the Bluetooth earpiece. Pretty cool, except I look like Mr. Spock.

I am such a Geek!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

No problem here with the phone numbers. Doug you are so techno!!! j


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

You and Steve - he'll we cruising a long with his blue tooth on as well.

OK, I have one too but haven't figure it out yet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

who is this man?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Y Guy said:


> You and Steve - he'll we cruising a long with his blue tooth on as well.
> 
> OK, I have one too but haven't figure it out yet.


I used to have a blue tooth, it was the one in front, but the dentist pulled it.









Dean


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> That's cool. I just imported all the Flying Js, Costcos, Wal-Marts, Cabelas, Cracker Barrels and the list goes on. Pretty sweet!


....O.K., now I feel better! I left out that I also imported Costco, Cabela, Zion NP, Bryce NP, local speed traps







, Oregon SP, Walmarts, and Camping Worlds.....Kinda went nuts








[/quote]
I have called ahead to all those places police dpts. and told to watch for ya!















[/quote]

Humm I wondered about that.

Did you and Rick buy tickets to Vegas ?







Just checking so Skippershe doesn't forget to pick you up. Did that to a relative one time that flew it to town. I thought you were picking them up...

I haven't even started on the electronics yet. Good call on the mapping software I forgot about that. I have delorme something or other.

OK if you give my cell out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> That's cool. I just imported all the Flying Js, Costcos, Wal-Marts, Cabelas, Cracker Barrels and the list goes on. Pretty sweet!


....O.K., now I feel better! I left out that I also imported Costco, Cabela, Zion NP, Bryce NP, local speed traps







, Oregon SP, Walmarts, and Camping Worlds.....Kinda went nuts








[/quote]
I have called ahead to all those places police dpts. and told to watch for ya!















[/quote]

Humm I wondered about that.

Did you and Rick buy tickets to Vegas ?







Just checking so Skippershe doesn't forget to pick you up. Did that to a relative one time that flew it to town. I thought you were picking them up...

I haven't even started on the electronics yet. Good call on the mapping software I forgot about that. I have delorme something or other.

OK if you give my cell out.
[/quote]
why don't you fly us in that nifty jet!


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> why don't you fly us in that nifty jet!


Our uncle has no sense of humor when we take the jet on special tours.









Cheryl and I will wave as we head by on Thursday. Sure hope Rick is doing better.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

I'm happy to report that all the non perishable - non refrigerated food is packed!!!!! The motor home has been reorganized, all the extra winter blankets removed, the sun screen modification has been made, most of the refrigerated food has been purchased, the house sitter has been confirmed, just a few more items to get on Thursday morning and clothes packed up and - we're about ready to head out. I think it's going to be a long week of waiting. It's been a busy and productive day!


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> Anybody mind if I distribute the list to each of the Rolling Rallyers? I don't want to assume!





> Pretty cool, except I look like Mr. Spock.


It could be worse... you could look like Lt. Uhura!


----------



## skippershe

Now, that's funny!


----------



## Crismon4

Y Guy said:


> I'm happy to report that all the non perishable - non refrigerated food is packed!!!!! The motor home has been reorganized, all the extra winter blankets removed, the sun screen modification has been made, most of the refrigerated food has been purchased, the house sitter has been confirmed, just a few more items to get on Thursday morning and clothes packed up and - we're about ready to head out. I think it's going to be a long week of waiting. It's been a busy and productive day!


Yer Killin' Me!







We spent the day with twelve, 8 year old boys for our youngest sons birthday at the Ice Skating rink!

Now, tomorrow, my goal is to have the non-perishible food packed so DH can do the grocery/Costco run on Tuesday. Monday is reserved for Jesse's actual 8th birthday with the family (we were on our way back from Tetons/Yellowstone last year so he had to spend it in a freeway RV park near Boise







). Pack up the last few things Wednesday and we're off on Thursday for Maryhil......oh yeah, and I'll squeeze in 3 days of work this week!









Whew! I can't WAIT for this vacation!


----------



## skippershe

What time are you all leaving on Thursday?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

DON'T FORGET YOUR GALLONS OF SUNSCREEN EVERYONE!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Have sunscreen, have funky hats, have extra towels, have maps, have lap top, have pop, have beer, have everything, I think







. We are leaving Thursday afternoon for Maryhill. First I have to drive up to Longview and pick up my mom. Then back home and then WE ARE OFF and RUNNING!!! The party last night was wonderful. I think everyone had fun. So, it's official, we have been married forty years and one day now! Jodi


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Have sunscreen, have funky hats, have extra towels, have maps, have lap top, have pop, have beer, have everything, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We are leaving Thursday afternoon for Maryhill. First I have to drive up to Longview and pick up my mom. Then back home and then WE ARE OFF and RUNNING!!! The party last night was wonderful. I think everyone had fun. So, it's official, we have been married forty years and one day now! Jodi


Congratulations Dean and Jodi. Forty years is amazing!!!

See you Friday morning!


----------



## skippershe

Congratulations on your 40th anniversary!


----------



## Crismon4

.......40 Years......ah, young love







Congrats!























NICE!


----------



## Y-Guy

Congrats Dean & Jodi! Here's to 40 more!


----------



## Camping Fan

skippershe said:


> What's Cracker Barrel??


The home of good old-fashioned Southern style cooking!







Yum yum yum! Not exactly low fat, low cal food, but ohhh so tasty!







They're also usually RV friendly. Clicky thingy here.


----------



## Y-Guy

Cracker Barrel is also one restaurant chain that allows and encourages RV parking - always plenty of space.


----------



## Crismon4

.....so, ya know there's a Cracker Barrel in Boise!


----------



## skippershe

Crismon4 said:


> .....so, ya know there's a Cracker Barrel in Boise!


So, should we run over there for lunch next Monday or Tuesday?? 
Come on, whaddya say, just the girls


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> .....so, ya know there's a Cracker Barrel in Boise!


Dinner Friday night???


----------



## jnk36jnk

Crismon4 said:


> .....so, ya know there's a Cracker Barrel in Boise!


And there is one in St George.

Think thier parking lot is big enough for all 31 us us?

Dean


----------



## skippershe

jnk36jnk said:


> .....so, ya know there's a Cracker Barrel in Boise!


And there is one in St George.

Think thier parking lot is big enough for all 31 us us?

Dean
[/quote]
We'll be stopping at Costco in St George on Friday to pick up rally food supplies...
I think we should check out the Cracker Barrel for lunch








After what I've heard about it, sounds difficult to pass it up!


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> Think thier parking lot is big enough for all 31 us us?


It sure looks big enough to me!


----------



## jnk36jnk

With only *2 1/2 days *  to go before the Rolling rally starts at Maryhill State Park, random fuel prices from Flying J, along the route are:

Location ---------------------- Unleaded -------------------- Diesel

Troutdale, Or ----------------- 2.83 gal -------------------- 2.69 gal

La Grande, Or ----------------- 3.19 gal -------------------- 2.93 gal

Boise Idaho ------------------ 3.12 gal -------------------- 2.81 gal

Salt Lake City --------------- 3.09 gal -------------------- 2.87 gal

St George Ut ---------------- 3.14 gal -------------------- 2.87 gal

Just like a kid before Christmas, *I can't wait!!*.

Dean


----------



## snsgraham

We are very excited for all of you! Nothin like a road trip! Nothin!
I know you all will have a great time and all but, have a great time!! Take lots of pictures on the road. You know, the ones that you don't normally see here, "here we are at the Cracker Barrel" or "here we are at the In and Out". You get it, right??
I can see it now, thirty different pictures of "Welcome to Utah"









Scott and Sherry


----------



## wolfwood

snsgraham said:


> I can see it now, thirty different pictures of "Welcome to Utah"


If they've recently been to, or are waiting to get to, In & Out....I think they may not even notice the "Welcome to Utah" sign. I'm expecting more like thirty different angles on the In & Out Burger and CrackerBarrell Country Store.









Have a GREAT TIME all you Rolling Rally-ers!!! And stay safe...I'll happily  gladly  patiently- OK, I just _*WILL *  _ - pour thru every one of those 30-odd photos of "Welcome to Utah" and In & Out Burgers to know that you're all safe!!!!

MAN- OH - MAN, its gonna be quiet around here!!!
*
HAPPY CAMPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BlueWedge

I think my mind left already. Photos lots of photos... Video ...


----------



## RizFam

For all of you Rally Goers.....
 *Be Safe & Have a Blast!!* 









Can't wait to see the photos & hear all of the stories!









Tami


----------



## Y-Guy

Quick check at Costco for gas prices as of today:
Location -------------------- Unleaded 
Troutdale, Or --------------- 2.83 gal
Boise Idaho ----------------- 3.05 gal 
Salt Lake City -------------- 3.08 gal 
St George Ut ---------------- 3.12 gal

Everyone was really helpful, except the gal in Portland who didn't want to give me a price over the phone. She finally did after I told her that I always call and never heard they don't quote prices over the phone.

Good thing is Flying J looks to be pretty close on most prices!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

here is an FYI if anyone thinks it will be easier...

a couple years ago Rick went to California for a reunion and since there were so many people taking so many pictures we set up an account at one of the online sites, gave the user name and password to everyone and they all uploaded pics when they got home and we could all go in at anytime and see each others pix...just a thought


----------



## tdvffjohn

The interesting thing I am seeing is the price you can get online are for the truck islands. The price on the car, rv island is 4- 5 cents more







So far I have averaged paying 2.86 a gallon.

John


----------



## Y-Guy

tdvffjohn said:


> So far I have averaged paying 2.86 a gallon.


I wouldn't mind 2.86 gallon, that would be another $17 in my pocket each fill up


----------



## BlueWedge

I would just like to apologize to all the PNW Outbackers.

Yes, we washed/waxed our TT and TV causing it to rain for the next week or so.







We feel so bad we are going to leave the PNW for a while.









Someone convince me we should take our generator ? I would need an extra tank of propane for it. Problem with taking one in the 100 + heat in the canopy ?


----------



## Y-Guy

Reasons you might need a generator.
Tsunami takes out California, thus no power generators on line and Utah loses power
Manager at ZRR notices you pulled a Clark W. Grizwold by decorating your Outback with 100,000 lights and pulls the plug
Flock of birds lands on the power line feeding ZRR, headline reads "1,000 bird dead in mass aviary suicide" 
Heat wave strikes souther Utah, temps sore to 120 degrees, the A/C over load fries the camp power
While traveling to Utah a massive wind storm hits the Rolling Rally, you alone survive due to the extra generator weight.

See, now you have reasons to bring it with you! Wait aren't you going dry camping after the Rally?


----------



## jnk36jnk

BlueWedge said:


> I would just like to apologize to all the PNW Outbackers.
> 
> Yes, we washed/waxed our TT and TV causing it to rain for the next week or so. do We feel so bad we are going to leave the PNW for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone convince me we should take our generator ? I would need an extra tank of propane for it. Problem with taking one in the 100 + heat in the canopy ?


Wooo, I'm really glad you stepped up and took responsibility, here I was, thinking it was my fault cause I washed the truck Saturday, the trailer got washed the weekend before.









As for a generator, I'm taking mine, mainly because after Zion we'll be headed off into Canada, and I'm not sure were all we'll be staying, or if we'll have hook ups. So the generator is loaded with a full tank of gas. I am a little concerned about heat trapped under my tonneau cover, so the spare gas can is empty, thinking if I use the generator, I can buy gas the next day to refuel it. And I will periodically open the tonneau cover a bit to let out whatever fumes do accumulate. I do have 5 gallons extra diesel on board, but it does not vaporize like gas, so I'm not to worried about that. I know you've converted your Yamaha genset to propane. No idea on storing propane cylinders under a truck canopy in hot weather. Other than volume, would it be any different than the little canisters you buy to run a stove?

Dean


----------



## BlueWedge

OK I might need the generator. I have room so I will take it.


----------



## PDX_Doug

David,

I'm not an expert on this, but you should be OK on the propane. I think that is why they do not allow you to fill the tanks to more than 80%. Plus, isn't propane pretty low pressure?

As far as the rain, I must accept my part of the blame. I too washed my Outback on Saturday. It actually rained part of the time as I was washing it. At first, I was pretty annoyed... Then I realized "Cool! I don't have to rinse!"









T-28:36:00.000 and counting...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

no no no! it's OUR fault it's going to rain...our punishment for not going to Zion







( actually, we could use some rain on this side of the mountain but it's still our fault that the other side will get it)


----------



## ARzark

Have fun everyone!


----------



## jnk36jnk

[quote name='WAcamper' date='Jun 27 2007, 06:21 PM' post='226411']








Have fun everyone!








Jeff, we will miss you and Tracy. We will try to have an extra amount of fun for your sake. Dean and Jodi


----------



## mv945

I told my wife last night - "You know, if we were going to Zion we'd be leaving tomorrow." We both wish we were going, but like I have mentioned it is not in the cards for us this year. We really hope that there is a Western region rally next summer though!
Have fun everyone!


----------



## BlueWedge

Maryhill here we come.

We will miss those that couldn't make it.









Don't forget the blog. See some of you very soon.


----------



## skippershe

Drive safe everyone








See you in a couple of days!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Done with work until July 23, 2007. Hip Hip Ho-ray. Just have a few more last minute things for the trailer, then hook it up, have a bit of lunch and *we are on our way*! 
See you all soon.

Dean


----------



## skippershe

Take care Dean and Jodi
















Drive safe and we'll see you soon!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Its about time the rest of you hit the road







See you all soon

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Maryhill here we come.
> 
> We will miss those that couldn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the blog. See some of you very soon.


BLOG???


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Maryhill here we come.
> 
> We will miss those that couldn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the blog. See some of you very soon.


BLOG???
[/quote]
Here you go Tawnya Zion rolling rally blog


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm tapping this out on my Palm as I walk out the door, so I'll make it short and sweet...

We're outa here!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

COOL


----------



## skippershe

Just saw your post Doug...









16 hours for us


----------



## Y-Guy

Wow what a day... long story in a way. I left the office about Noon, made my staff happy to get the boss out of town! Ran and got a few things we needed and headed home. Shortly after I got home our oldest dog, Skippy nipped at our youngest son as he was putting the cat down.







Well Skip had nipped at a guy at a campground that walked up behind Sandi, I really didn't totally fault Skip as he has always been a very defensive dog when it comes to our family. But alas with him nipping at Sean that was to much. So amidst all of our excitement and scurrying around last minute things we had to take our family friend to the vet to have him put down. He's been with us 6 years and a faithful companion, but we couldn't risk him biting anyone again. It tore my heart out. Sadly we're leaving on vacation, our house sitter now staying with our remaining dog, Sierra and cat Smokey. Hopefully Sierra will adapt quickly to not having her friend around too. It really sucks. We've all had a good cry and said our good-bye and we are totally ready to go now. I am sure by morning the kids will be fine and I'll be doing better, but its hard to be full of joy at this moment.

We'll be awaiting a call from Doug or somebody to let us know when they pull out of the campground and we'll join the rally, already in progress just East of Hermiston, OR.


----------



## snsgraham

Sheesh Steve!







That is a bummer, was it the "Box of Rocks"?? Hard decisions have to be made in our lives, family pets are one of them at times. Tough call.

Get that out of the head and have a whammer of a time on your trip. I would like to see "your" dvd of pics when you get back..

Scott


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

snsgraham said:


> Sheesh Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bummer, was it the "Box of Rocks"?? Hard decisions have to be made in our lives, family pets are one of them at times. Tough call.
> 
> Get that out of the head and have a whammer of a time on your trip. I would like to see "your" dvd of pics when you get back..
> 
> Scott


No, it's wasn't "box of rocks" she's our two year old puppy. Skippy was the older dog (6 yrs).


----------



## Crismon4

...Road Report!

Let's just say that the freeways around Boise are better suited for the Y-Guy family quads than the RV's!









All in all, the drive was long, but tolerable!







'course I spent a fair amount of time on the crackberry!

There's nothin' like going from light rain and 60 degrees to sunny and 97!









Can't wait to pull into Lakeside in Provo tomorrow and hit the pool!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, the PNW rolling rally is well and truly underway! We got a late start last night (left home at 7:15PM), and drove 2.5 hours to the Maryhill State Park on the Washington side of the Columbia river. There we met up with BlueWedge, Crismon4 and jnk36jnk. The drive was cool and rainy most of the way, so all that washing I did on the Outback was for naught, but what are you gonna do? It's Oregon!

Today, we all felt a little lazy, and did not hit the road again until about 9:15AM. The further East we drove, the nicer it got, and by the time we arrived here in Mountain Home, ID - 400 miles later - it was 95 degrees and a beautiful blue sky (followed by an unreal sunset!). Along the way, we met up with Y-Guy, and we now have our full compliment of PNW Outbackers for the remainder or the journey.

Unfortunately, the trip - while otherwise fun - is also turning into something of a test of character for PDX_Clan. A week ago, the catalytic converter failed on the Titan, and the new part did not come in until Tuesday afternoon, meaning the truck was in for repair the day before we were to depart for Zion. Way to close for comfort!

Wednesday night, as I was doing final prep on the Outback, one of the wheel valve stems blew out as I was removing the stem cap. Try as I might, there was no way I was going to push it back in. On closer inspection of the other valve stems, I found another that looked like a year old Nanco tire. Cracked and disintegrating. The upshot was, I had to pull two wheels off the trailer, take them into the dealer yesterday morning for repair and then re-mount them when I got home from work last night before we could leave.

During all of this, we suffered a destructive and long (5 hour) power outage at work Wednesday, that really messed up the network and servers. Being the company IT guy, you can guess who they turned to to get it all back in shape (Um... Boss... Did I mention I leave on vacation tomorrow? What's that? No, I don't, if this is not fixed?...)

And now, lest you believe that bad things happen in threes, we are now fighting a malfunctioning refrigerator in the Outback. It cools fine on AC, but will not on propane. Yes, the propane is on. Yes the pilot light starts and runs, but no cooling on the road. Forecast for Zion... 110 degrees!

Oh, well... like I said... It all build character! In spite of it all, we are having a ball. We are traveling with a great group of people, and look forward to continuing the journey in the morning!









Will update at our next opportunity.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, the PNW rolling rally is well and truly underway! We got a late start last night (left home at 7:15PM), and drove 2.5 hours to the Maryhill State Park on the Washington side of the Columbia river. There we met up with BlueWedge, Crismon4 and jnk36jnk. The drive was cool and rainy most of the way, so all that washing I did on the Outback was for naught, but what are you gonna do? It's Oregon!
> 
> Today, we all felt a little lazy, and did not hit the road again until about 9:15AM. The further East we drove, the nicer it got, and by the time we arrived here in Mountain Home, ID - 400 miles later - it was 95 degrees and a beautiful blue sky (followed by an unreal sunset!). Along the way, we met up with Y-Guy, and we now have our full compliment of PNW Outbackers for the remainder or the journey.
> 
> Unfortunately, the trip - while otherwise fun - is also turning into something of a test of character for PDX_Clan. A week ago, the catalytic converter failed on the Titan, and the new part did not come in until Tuesday afternoon, meaning the truck was in for repair the day before we were to depart for Zion. Way to close for comfort!
> 
> Wednesday night, as I was doing final prep on the Outback, one of the wheel valve stems blew out as I was removing the stem cap. Try as I might, there was no way I was going to push it back in. On closer inspection of the other valve stems, I found another that looked like a year old Nanco tire. Cracked and disintegrating. The upshot was, I had to pull two wheels off the trailer, take them into the dealer yesterday morning for repair and then re-mount them when I got home from work last night before we could leave.
> 
> During all of this, we suffered a destructive and long (5 hour) power outage at work Wednesday, that really messed up the network and servers. Being the company IT guy, you can guess who they turned to to get it all back in shape (Um... Boss... Did I mention I leave on vacation tomorrow? What's that? No, I don't, if this is not fixed?...)
> 
> And now, lest you believe that bad things happen in threes, we are now fighting a malfunctioning refrigerator in the Outback. It cools fine on AC, but will not on propane. Yes, the propane is on. Yes the pilot light starts and runs, but no cooling on the road. Forecast for Zion... 110 degrees!
> 
> Oh, well... like I said... It all build character! In spite of it all, we are having a ball. We are traveling with a great group of people, and look forward to continuing the journey in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update at our next opportunity.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


it rained on your clean Outback?














you are living Murphy's law Doug! the best part of all is that you are traveling with so many people who will be there for ya vs traveling alone! keep us posted and drive safe!


----------



## tdvffjohn

It will be worth it when you get here









John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

tdvffjohn said:


> It will be worth it when you get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


r u bragging?







you're suppose to say how unbearably hot it is there and the pool is dirty...etc etc so the rest of us will feel better


----------



## Crismon4

..we're definitely missin' the PNW Outbackers back at home







, but will continue on to Zion







!

We've hit the full compliment of RV parks in only 3 nights.....beautiful state park (Maryhill), sparkling new RV Park (Mountain Home), and semi-residential park (Lakeside)







......though, we were VERY happy to see a pool here in Provo







!....our family is riddled with mosquito targets, even our 11 y/o who is NEVER bitten has a few







.....so bring on the Zion heat, at least the bugs will leave us alone!

Gordon is off this AM to tour a B-17 at the local airfield we happened to spot as we drove toward Lakeside yesterday.....very cool









It's the "sentimental journey and the Arizona wing of the commemorative air force".....what a treat!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ..we're definitely missin' the PNW Outbackers back at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but will continue on to Zion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> We've hit the full compliment of RV parks in only 3 nights.....beautiful state park (Maryhill), sparkling new RV Park (Mountain Home), and semi-residential park (Lakeside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......though, we were VERY happy to see a pool here in Provo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !....our family is riddled with mosquito targets, even our 11 y/o who is NEVER bitten has a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....so bring on the Zion heat, at least the bugs will leave us alone!
> 
> Gordon is off this AM to tour a B-17 at the local airfield we happened to spot as we drove toward Lakeside yesterday.....very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the "sentimental journey and the Arizona wing of the commemorative air force".....what a treat!


careful, it could come up missing and on BlueWedges Outback with the other plane


----------



## BlueWedge

All I want to know is who called/created the bomb threat at the famcamp (AFB) we were staying at the last night/morning of the rolling rally.







x 10 
You will have to read our blog for more details.


----------

